# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Unterschied Finne Winheller LWS8 zu LWS9

## Surf2020

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe sowohl fr mein Freeride als auch Slalomboard eine Winheller Finne gebraucht gekauft. Beide Finnen wurden mir als LWS9 verkauft. Jedoch haben die Finnen bei vergleichbarer Gre (46cm dtb 45cm pb)ein stark abweichende Geometrie.

Daher die Frage ob mir jemand sagen kann bei welcher Finne es sich um eine LWS8 statt LWS9 handelt oder ob eibe eventuell ein Prototyp sein knnte.

Vielen Dank :Smile:

----------


## Ralph

Die Powerbox-Finne knnte eine LWS.9 sein, oder auch eine 8er (bin selber nur bis zur LWS.8 gekommen, also kein "Winheller-Experte"). In der Outline unterscheiden sich die beiden Typen nicht so deutlich, ohne direkten Vergleich traue ich mir die Unterscheidung nicht zu: die 9er hatte einen leicht gakappten Tip, soweit ich mich erinnere - eine gebrauchte LWS.8, die dort schon nachgeschliffen wurde, knnte ich darum, auf einem Foto, durchaus mit einer LWS.9 verwechseln.
Die Deep-Tuttle ist vermutlich ein lteres Modell, auf gar keinen Fall aber das, was unter "LWS.8" oder "LWS.9" verkauft wurde. Winheller hatte auch sowas wie eine "Lightwind-Race", oder so hnlich, im Programm; um eine solche knnte es sich evtl. auch handeln. Aber vielleicht findet sich hier noch jemand, der mehr Ahnung hat.

Gru

Ralph

----------

